# Разное > Толкучка >  продам модели 1/72

## Евгений Бобков

Территориально - Новосибирск.
Пересылка - по тарифам Почты России.
Все вопросы на мыло
ben73@inbox.ru

*REVELL 1/72*

4312 Horten Go 229		-530		
2518 German armored infantry	-360
3103 Leopard 2A4		-520		
2511 German Panzergrenadiere	-360
4359 F-105D				-2000			
4408 Merlin HC.3 RAF		-880
H132 B-57B Intruder (1/80?, нет фонаря)-400
3134 Merkava Mk. III		-670			
4491 MH-53J Pave Low III		-880
4337 Do 17Z-2			-820			
3161 Pz.Kpfw.VI Tiger Ausf. E	-580
4386 F-22A Raptor			-1020			
85-5247 X-15				-780
4643 EC 145 Demonstrator		-580			
03134 Merkava Mk III                 	-670
03124 M2A2 Bradley                  	-580			
03114 TPz1 Fuchs A4		-580
4327 S-3B Viking  			-700			
4604 F-100D Super Sabre		-590
H-2004 Henshel Hs 126                    -630			
4381 Saab J-35 Draken                    	-630
H-129 F-4K Phantom II                    -590			
H-2000 Fiat BR.20			-700

*REVELL 1/144*
04047 SA 330 Puma Tigermeeth	-300			
04674 C-17A Globemaster		-1350


*RS MODELS 1/72*
9209 He 112B-0/B-1		-870
92033 Arado 76			-870
92040 Arado Ar 65 		-870	
92083 Flettner Fl 282B-0		-880


*HASEGAWA 1/72*
01456 A6M3 Zero Type 22/32	-620			
AP 107 Bf 109G-6 Finland AF	-720
00166 F/A-18C VFA-27 “Royal Maces”-560		
Ta 154A-0				-1600
708 F-15J	-350	BP5 F-86D Sabre Dog USAF	-990
B4 Mirage F.1C			-480			
01564 F-16I Israeli AF “Sufa”	-1880			
852 Me 262B				-740			
E16 Mitsubishi T-2			-790
00442 Kawasaki T-4 JASDF		-820			
X72-7 U.S. Pilots/grond crew	 -610
851 Me 262A				-630			
04031 Tornado F.Mk.3		-1120
F/A-18A Hornet               		-580			
02005 AD-6 Skyraider VA-65 Tigers-1400
02060 F-111E Aardvark "Nose Art" -2560			
X72-5 U.S. Aircraft weapon loading -610
00137 B5N2 Kate			-730			
00333 Mitsubishi F-1			-800
02819 Kawasaki T-4			-820			
К40 Су-27				-1460
00451 A6M2b Zero Type 21		-620			
02037 Ju 88C-6 Nachtjager		-1780
K14 EA-6B Prowler			-600			
K18 F-15E Strike Eagle		-600
1006 Kawasaki T-4			-820

*AOSHIMA 1/72* 
16343N1K1-Ja Shiden Type 11 kou -800
07952 JGSDF Japan Self Defence 3 1/2 ton Fuel Tank Truck -1600

*AOSHIMA 1/72*
1585 Shiden Type 11 Kou		-640			
16350 Shiden Type 11 Otsu		-640

*AZ Model 1/72* 
7284 Hawker Hurricane Mk.I early	-1010			
72035 Hawker Hurricane IV w.rocket-880
7222 Gloster Gauntlet Mk.II Finnish     -990	
7238 Fokker C.X.    			-1040
7255 Breda Ba 85 A80                           -990	
7243 Breda Ba 27 over China	-990
7286 JRF-5 Goose                                 -1160	
7230 Avro 626 Prefect                      -990
72001 Breda Ba.27M                             -880	
72013 Blériot Spad S.51 C.1		-880
7281 Morane Saulnier L parasol	-			
7262 Vultee P-48 Vanguard		-1090
7335 Hurricane Mk.IIDS w.40mm gun-980			
7261 Vultee P-66 Vanguard		-1090

*ARII 1/72*
Beechcraft Bonanza                           -580	
Cessna 172 Skyhawk			-580

*ACADEMY 1/72* 1626 F2H-3/4 Banshee-780

*REVELL 1/144*
04047 SA 330 Puma Tigermeeth	-300

*HELLER 1/72*
80353 C-160 Transall	            -1100	
80370 Canadair CL-415		-1880

*HELLER 1/400*
81032 Duguay Trouin		-1050	
81001 LST-LSU			-200

*DRAGON 1/72* 
5010 Do 335B-6			-960	
5029 HEINKEL He219B-1		-960
5033 Dornier Do 335B-4 Recon	-960			
5013 Me 1101				-960
5014 Me 1101 Nachtjager		-960


*МОДЕЛИСТ* 1/72 Ми-28		-200

*KP 1/72*
МиГ-15УТИ, Як-23, CS-199-по 200
По-2					- 200
МиГ-15				-350	

*MPM 1/72*
72017 FW189A-1			-750
72083 Hispano Aviacion HA 200 Saeta -780

*Special Hobby 1/72* 
72125 Vultee V-11 /БШ-1/ПС-43	-1050 	
72038 Fairchild PT-26 Cornell	-620
72018 Do 317V-1			-2000

*PAVLA 1/72* Bell 47D		-580

*EXTRATECH 1/72* 
7204 Sikorsky VS-300 -2400
7201 Alouette II			-2280

*MATCHBOX 1/72* 
PK10 B.A.C.167 Strikemaster	             -700
40119 Vickers Wellesley Mk.I	-750

*MASTER MODELS 1/72*
Бе-6					-1000	
Ан-14					-1050

*MONOGRAM 1/72* 
HU-16B Albatross			-1760	
5435 EF-111 Raven			-880



*PAVLA 1/72*
72006 Неман Р-10			-900	
72014 Arado Ar 231V1		-860
72026 P-43 Lancer			-1150	
Culver PQ-14/TD2C-1		-580
72027 Vought V-156 Vindicator	-910

*MENTOR 1/72* G-4 Super Galeb         -820
*MPC 1/72* OS2U-3 Kingfisher	-
*TESTORS 1/72* 340 A-7E Corsair II (FUJIMI)-860
*RPM 1/72* PWS 16bis                               -470
*PZW 1/72* PZL-23 Karas		-150


*FUJIMI 1/72* 
Jagdtiger(1/76)                                   -250			
76013 Pz.Kpfw.VI Tiger                   -300
720722 SH-3H Sea King USN	-1240			
72059 B6N2				-1040
H16 A-6A KNIGHT RIDER		-1060			
H11 Vought F7U-3P CUTLASS 	-1040
F25 TA-4J/F Skyhawk		-680			
C5 D4Y2 Judy			-670
270142 EA-6A "Black Bunny" 	-880			
720081 C6N1 Saiun11		-860
C6 D4Y3 Judy			-670			
Alpha Jet A				-1190
Aichi B7A1 Ryusei			-750			
25024 A-4E/F Top Gun		-840
72152 F-14A Black Knights		-1230			
F03 HH-60D "Night Hawk"		-790
F05 EH-60A "Quick Fix"		-790			
250021 B7A2				-670
H12 Vought F7U-3M CUTLASS 	-1040			
72121 F1M2-K Pete			-1200
72029 Ki-43-I Hayabusa		-800			
72170 Spitfire F.Mk.14C		-960
250137 Ju 87B/R			-790			
72006 Spitfire F.Mk.14E “Red lion”	-880
72009 J1N2 Gekko night fighter	-1400			
D3A2 Val				-880

*FUJIMI 1/24*
12483 Mercedes Benz A160		-1400			
12483 Mercedes Benz A160	 Assist.M-1400

*FINE MOLDS 1/72*
FL1 Bf109 F-2			-1170			 
FL2 Bf109 F-4			-1170
FL12 Bf109 K-4			-1170
FP18 A7M2 Reppy			-960

*FROG 1/72*  
F158 Macchi Folgore MC202            -880                       
	F217 Vampire  FB Mk5/50                -700                       
F258 Swordfish Mk.I                         -1050			
F170 Black Widow                           	-1250                 
F203 Canberra Mk. 8/12                  	-1350                  	
F338 Martin Marauder II		-1400
F 273 Harrier Mk.I                            -1240			
F260 L.T.V A-7A Corsair 2              -1050
F 256 Lynx helicopter                       -1050			
F 417 Arado Ar 234                         	-1140
F 402 Sepecat Jaguar A.2/T.2	-1050			
F 154 Sea Fury X                              	-1050
F 238 H.S. Buccaneer S.Mk.2A/S.Mk.50  -1400		
F295 Sea Venom FAW Mk.21/53	-1050
F404 La-7				-700			
F433 Hellcat F.Mk.I			-700
F239 D.H. Hornet F.Mk.3		-1050			
F183 P-47D				-700
F392 Mitsubishi Zero			-700


*ITALERI 1/72*
108 RF-84 Thunderflash		-780			
1227 MC.205 Veltro			-420
095 Bell AB-47/AH-1		-410			
174 B-57G Night Hawk		-1170
032 P-38J Lightning			-600			
149 Douglas B-66B			-940
127 C-47				-800


*ESCI 1/72* 
9060 AV-8B Harrier	-820			
9071 Ту-22М3			-			

*PEGASUS 1/72*
Boulton-Paul  PIIIA			-1090

*PM MODEL 1/72* 
217 Me P.1111			-300

*AIRFIX 1/72* 
02035 OV-10A Bronco		-270			
05024 F-105G Wild Weasel		-630
5011 Douglas A-26B/C Invader          -820


*EDUARD 1/72* 
Fokker Eindecker			-500
L-13 Blanik			-420

*SMER 1/72 * 
F4U-1D Corsair			-240		

*SKY HIGH 1/72* 
7200 Ка-25Ц		-380
7226 Ми-2				-420

*КАЮК 1/72 (вакуформ)*И-5				-330		

*ВЭС 1/72* Ла-15			-1000

*INKA 1/72 (вакуформ)* Me 309           -250

*A-MODEL 1/72*
7204 Me-262A-1a		-210	
7207 I-16 type 5/6	     -350	
7208 Polikarpov I-153	-280	
7218 KA-60			-480	
7219 Borovkov I-207	     -300	
7222 Fisk-199		     	-280	
7224 Yak-17			-340	
7226 Beriev BE-2	      -280	
7227 Yak-18 early		-280
7229 Rutan Voyager		-330	
7230 Yak-18 Korean bomber	-280	
7232 PZL-104 Wilga		-330
7234 Mil Mi-1M	     	-300	
7235 Yak-4		      -480	
7244 Yak-28PM		-500
7245 Ka-31			-400	
7252 Ka-18		      -280	
7253 Polikarpov U-1		-330
7255 Yak-1 early		-280	
7258 Yak-38U	      -440	
7259 Avro-504K		-330
7261 Spad S.A.4		-280	
7265 KASKR-1 	      -280	
7266 Nieuport IV	     	-280	
7269 Yak-50			-330	
7272 Ka-126		      -440	
7273 SPAD S.A.4 w.skies	-280	
7274 Ka-226 Rescue 		-440	
7275 Bf-109W	      -300	
7279 KASKR-2 	     	-280	
7280 Yak-1 serial		-280	
7285 Yak-53		      -330	
7289 Yak-9U		      	-380
7294 Як-50 второй сер.	-280	
72106 Ka-15NH		-280	
72120  Ar-2		      -640	
72122 Su-9U			-480
72129 Ka-226			-440	
72130 Ka-226	 Ambulance-440	
72143 Як-25М		-850
72159 Ан-24			-1900 

*SCARABEY 1/72* 		Mig-9	  Mig-9M    Mig-9UTI    LA-176	-по 150

*MAKET 1/72*
7202 Hawker Typhoon Mk.IB -200	
7208 Mig-3		-200		
3107 I-185		-200
7228 Ilyushin DB-3		-350

*AER/UNDA 1/72*
7202 Sukhoi Su-9B		-200	
7203 Su-25UB	-200	
7204 Polikarpov I-153	-150
7225 Gribovsky G-11glider	-200	
7230 Mi-4		-250	
7231 Mi-4M floats		-250

*VES 1/72*
Yak-3			-200	
Huges OH-6A	-200

*EASTERN EXPRESS 1/72*
72050 Т-34/76 1943 ранний -180	
72052 ОТ-34/76 1943-180	
72053 Т-34/76 1943 с минным тралом  -230
72057 ОТ-34/85   обр.1944 г.-180	
72054 T-34/85m.1944 -200	
72058 Т-34/85 1944 с минным тралом  -230
72011 BM-13			-280	
7206 ZIS-6		-280
72108 Mig-29SMT			-260	
72217 Ил-2М3 НС-37 	-200	
72215 Ил-2М 	-200
72251 Hotspur Mk.II			-150	
72214 Ил-2		 	-200	
72216 Ил-2М3 	-200
72158 Sopwith 1 ½ Strutter 1s.-150	
72161 Nieuport 11 Bebe	-150

*ACE 1/72*
72146 BTR-50K		      -350	
72152 T-55 Israeli		-320	
72155 T-62M			-300
72157 Israeli Tiran 4/5			-350	
72111 БМП-КШ		-260
72207 RSO Ambulance			-350	
72408 Grizzly APC		-300	
72414 Irish M3(4x4)TL2i turret-320
72103 БРДМ-2 Конкурс			-300	
72109 БРМ-1			-260
72117 БРДМ-1				-300	
72110 ПРП-3			-260	
72118 2П27		-300

*RODEN 1/72*
703 Sd.kfz.234/3			-280

*UM 1/72*
303 D-38 Artillery tank			-315	
305 ZSU-37(T-60 base)	-280	
306 T-70M			-280
307 T-80			-280	
315 T-26-4			-315	
322 SU-1-12 veh.gun		-290	
339 BT-42 Finnish SPG		-300	
343 Sd.kfz.138 Marder III	-300

*ПСТ 1/72*

72005 ИСУ-122			-350	
72006	ИСУ-122С		-350	
72007	ИСУ-152-1	-350
72008 КВ-85			-350	
72012	КВ-1			-350	
72014	КВ-1б		-350
72015 КВ-8			-350	
72016	КВ-1э			-350	
72018	М-13(ЗиС-6) Катюша	-350
72019 ЗиС-6			-350	
72021	БЗ-35			-350	
72025	КВ-1С		-350
72026 КВ-8С			-350	
72027	Pz.Kpfw.753( r )КwК L/43	
72030	М-30/ЗиС-6	-350
72031 Д-1/ЗиС-42			-350	
72032	ЗиС-42		-350	
72033	61-К/ЗиС-42	-350
72034 КВ-9			-350	
72035	КВ-1с (обр.1942) 	-350	
72036	Pz.Kpfw. 753 ( r )	-350 
72037 Pz.Kpfw.754 ( r ) 		-350	
72038	КВ-Т			-350	
72039	ИС-2МТ	-350
72048 ПМЗ-2(ЗиС-42) 		-350	
72054	БТР-50		-350	72055	
С-300ПМУ 5П85Д	-1200

*ТОКО 1/72* 
P-63A, RP-63			-по 200

*МОДЕЛИСТ 1/72	* 
7235 Як-7			-215

*MILITARY WHEELS 1/72* 
7209 ГАЗ-51 бочка		-280	
7208 ГАЗ-51		-280
7224 Flak 38			-280	
7225 M996 Ambulance		-280

*HR-model1/72* 7301 Avro 504R resin kit		-750

*MIKU 1/72 * 
Як-14 				-4260	
72048 Let L-200 Morava	-1860

*NOVO 1/72*
F170 P-61A-5/10			-300	
F200 Gloster Meteor F.Mk.IV-300	
F166 Spirit of St.Louis	-250
F196 P-51A			-200	
F207 A.W.Whitley Mk.V	-450	
F165 Bristol 138A	       	-450
F339 Martin Baltimore Mk.V-300	
F243 F4U-1 Corsair		-200	
F404 LA-7		       	-200
F229 B.Beaufort Mk.II/IV	-300	
F405 N.A.P-82 Twin Mustang-400	
F154 H.Sea Fury FB.Mk.11	-250
F168 D.H.88 Comet	       	-350	
F167 W.PV-6 Wallace	-250	
F173 Bleriot IX	       	-100
F204 H.Hunter FGA.9/Mk.58 -200	
F217 D.H.100 Vampire	-250
F156 Fokker D.XXI			-200	
F198 W.Wyvern S.4		-250	
F238 H.S.Buccaneer Mk.2 	-250		
F182 P-38J/L			-200	
F341 Persival Proctor		-300	
F407 F8F Bearcat		-300
F215 Avro 683 Lancaster   	-300	
F171 H.Hurricane Mk.IIc	-200	
F239 D.H.103 Hornet	        	-250
F208 A-20B/C Boston			-300	
F256 W.Lynx WG.13		-200	
F291 B.Beaufighter Mk.21 	-250


*MOДЕЛИ 1/48* 

*REVELL 1/48*
H2283 Mirage IIIE (ESCI)				-490		
04646 AH-1F Cobra			-700
04530 Bf 110G-2/R-3			-980
04582 F9F-5N Panther				-860		
04524 Spirit of St. Louis		-750
04511 Ground support equipment WWII		-580		
04505 Ar 234B-2N Nachtigall	-1120
04546 Me 163   					-880		
04504 F-105G Wild Weasel		-940
MONOGRAM 1/48
5804 F-111A						-1040
85-5959 Ta 154A-0 Mosquito	-1580
5808 F-105F Thunderchief
				-1600
*ESCI 1/48* 
4087 Mirage IIIC		-490		
4031 F-5E				-490

*HASEGAWA 1/48	* 
JT81 Spitfire Mk.VIII			-840		
JT79 Spitfire Mk.IX c		-810
09566 F-4E Israeli DF			-2100

*TAMIYA 1/48* 
61030 F-15J			-1200					
61113 Ил-2М-3			-2140

*AIRFIX 1/48*   8105   "Tornado Gr.4/4A" 		-1170
*ЮЖНЫЙ ФРОНТ 1/48* ЛаГГ-3			-350	
*HELLER 1/48* 554 F-84F Thunderstreak		-500
*AMT 1/48* 8844 F7F-2/2N Tigercat			-1300
*ACE 1/48* 1203 Rafale M				-1520
*SPECIAL HOBBY 1/48* 48066 Fiat G.55 Centauro	 -1640
*EDUARD 1/48* 
8456 Як-3 				-1120
8221 F6F-3 Hellcat 					-1560





*MOДЕЛИ 1/32*

*REVELL 1/32* 04728 Ju 88A-1                             -2200
*HASEGAWA 1/32* 08141 P-51D “Checker tail clan”  -1500 




*MOДЕЛИ 1/35*

*TAMIYA 1/35*
35259 Krupp Protze w.3.7 cm Pak	-1340

*AIRFIX 1/32* 03580 British 8th infantry		-300
*1/35 Verlinden* 570 Vietnamese Vietcong & river boat -880
*DRAGON 1/35* 6115 352nd Volksgrenadier Division	-480

*ДЕКАЛИ* 

*EAGLE  STRIKE 1/48* 
48-117C  Tora Tora Tora  Part 1  	-200
48-011    Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusas		-200                
48-286 J2M3 Empire Defenders Part 3-400

*EAGLE  STRIKE 1/72* EP72094 B-52H Stratofortress	-330

*LEADING EDGE 1/72* 
Canadian CF-104 “Checkerbird”	-180

*MICROSCALE 1/48*
48114 F-15A (49 TFW, 58TFTW)	-240	
48115 F-86F			-330
48136 F-16A/B (8 TFW Wolfpack, 474 TFW/74 TFS, 388 TFW)	-210
48447 F-16 (Arizona ANG 162 TFG, Air Force Reserve 944 TFG)	-180

*MICROSCALE 1/72*
SuperScale/Microscale 72-520 F-16's International – Denmark, Netherlands, Norway, Venezuela	-280
*SuperScale/Microscale* 72-480 F-14A Tomcat VF-1, VF-103, VF-142     -280

*AEROMASTER 1/48	*
48454 M.S. 406 часть1	-330 	
48455 M.S. 406 часть2	-330					
48504 Nieuport 17 часть1	-330

*DECALS CAPRENA 1/48*  
4812 Mirage IIIC/IIIEA Argentina/5BR					-330	

*БЕГЕМОТ 1/72* 
Cу-15ТМ, МиГ-31,Ми-24/35,Ка-27/28/29,Ка-50/52/Ми-28,Bf-109F/G,Ju-88,Ju-188,He-111(2), МиГ-25, МиГ-25  тех. надписи, Ми-8, Ми-17, Ми-8/17 тех. надписи, 
МиГ-21 (часть 1,2,3), свастика	   		-по 140
Ту-160						-230 
Ту-160 тех.надписи				-180
72025, 72026 Семейство Су-27 часть 1,2		-по 230
72028 Су-33					-230
МиГ-21  тех. надписи, Нортроп В-2А			-по 180
72027 Сухой Су-27 технические надписи, 72030 Су-27 «Русские витязи»	- по 270

*БЕГЕМОТ 1/48* 
48001 Cу-15ТМ, свастика				-по 140
48004, 48005 Семейство Су-27 часть 1,2, 48007 Су-33		-по 260
48002 МиГ-21, 48003 МиГ-21  тех. надписи			-по 190
48006 Су-27 «Русские витязи», Су-27 демонстрационные версии	- по 340
МиГ-25							-220 
МиГ-25  тех. Надписи					-180
48009 Сухой Су-27 технические надписи			-300

*ТРАВЕРС 1/72*
Lysander							-90
Harrier, B-25, Bf 109D/E, Bf 110, F-4J Phantom, Fw 190А, Ju 87	-по 130
Су-27, Су-27 «Русские витязи», Ил-2, Як-1/7			-по 130
F-86/МиГ-15, F-5, F-18, Jaguar, Mirage III, СБ-2, По-2, P-47, P-61, Avenger, Beaufighter		-по 130
МиГ-29, МиГ-23/27, Су-17/22, Ил-4/Пе-2			-по 200

*ТРАВЕРС 1/35* 
Танки БТ, Фиат Ансальдо, Т-34/76(1943), КВ-1	-по 130

*ACE 1/72*
72001 Танки ленд-лиза в Красной армии		-120
72002 Трофейные танки в Красной армии	-120
*ACE 1/35*
35001 Танки ленд-лиза в Красной армии		-130
35002 Танки ленд-лиза в Красной армии		-130
35003 Трофейные танки в Красной армии	-130
35004 Трофейные танки в Красной армии	-130
*ANNA CO./ PRODECALS 1/72*МиГ-23МЛД, МиГ-27, Су-35, Су-37		-по 100

*АКСЕССУАРЫ* 

*EDUARD “ZOOM” PHOTO-ETCHED	1/72*
SS 101 Fw 190D-9 (ACA)		-240		 
SS 104 A6M5 type 52 (ACA)	-240			
SS 103 Tornado IDS/GR.Mk.I	-240
SS 106 A-37B (ACADEMY)	-240			
SS 107 Spitfire Mk.V(REV)		-240		
SS 109 Bf-109G-10			-240			
SS 110 Me-262A (REV)		-240		
SS 111 F4U-1 (ACADEMY)		-240			
SS 113 A-1H Skyraider (HAS)	-240	
SS 117 Hurricane Mk.II (REVELL)	-240			
SS 121 P-40M/N (ACADEMY)	-240
SS 124 Fw 190A/R-11(REVELL)	-240			
SS 128 Bf-109G-6			-240		
SS 129 Tempest Mk.V (ACADEMY)-240			
SS 130 P-39 (ACADEMY)		-240
SS 131 F4F Wildcat (HASEGAWA) -240			
SS 132 An-2 (ITALERI)		-240
SS 133 Ju-87D (ITALERI)		-240		
SS 134 P-47M (REVELL)		-240			
SS 139 F-86 (FUJIMI)		-240
SS 140 F4U-4 Corsair(ITAL)	-240			
SS 142 D-520 (HASEGAWA)	-240
SS 143 MS.406 (HASEGAWA)	-240			
SS 145 SBD Dauntless (HAS)	-240
SS 147 Bf 110 C/D (ITALERI)	-240			
SS 155 MiG-23ML (ITALERI)	-240	
SS 161 P-40E (ACADEMY)		-240		
SS 164 Bf 109E (TAMIYA)		-240			
SS 169 F-100D (ITALERI)		-240
SS 171 Ki-61 (HASWGAWA)	-240			
SS 173 Bf 109E (HASEGAWA)	-240		
SS 175 F-111D/F (HAS)		-150			
SS 178 Hs-129 (ITALERI)		-240
SS 179 F4U-1D (HASWGAWA)	-240 	
SS 183 MiG-29 (ITALERI)		-240			
SS 186 P-40N (HASEGAWA)	-240

*EDUARD  PHOTO-ETCHED	* 
35251 Chevrolet 30 CWT		-670
72310 OV-10A Bronco		-580			
BIG 4895 Fi 156 			-1200			
22127 M-1126 Stryker ICV (1/72)	-940
BIG 7212 Merlin HC.3 RAF		-2385

*CMK 1/72* 7079 UH-1B exterior	-570


МОСКИТ ПАТРУБКИ 1/72 7228 Ил-2		-210
МОСКИТ ПАТРУБКИ 1/35 3503 Panther G	-190	
3508 КВ-1/2/8		-190

НЕОМЕГА  1/72,1/48(в ассортименте, под заказ)
*НЕОМЕГА  кабины 1/72*
Су-17				-350				
Су-25				-280
Су-27				-300				
Ка-27				-350
Ка-50				-350				
МиГ-25			-280
МИГ-15  			-280				
Ан-2				-350
Jaguar				-350

*НЕОМЕГА  кабины 1/48*
Ла-5ФН  			-350				
МИГ-15  			-350
МИГ-15 УТИ  		-560				
МИГ-17Ф  			-350
Buccaneer(AIRFIX)		-560				
Mirage 2000D/N		-560
SAAB Viggen			-350				
Mirage III			-350	
Mirage 2000C			-350				
Mirage F.1			-560	

ВЕКТОР 1/72 М-62/63/R-1800G 	-200

*ЭЛЬФ колеса 1/72*

7201 По-2 		-130					
7203 Ла-5/7 		-150
7204 ЛаГГ-3 		-150					
7205 МиГ-3 		-150
7206 И-185 		-150					
7207 Як-1 		-150
7208 Як-3 		-150					
7209 Як-6 		-150
7210 Як-7/9 		-150					
7211 Ил-2 		-150
7212 Ил-10м 		-150					
7213 И-16 		-150
7214 И-153 		-150					
7215 Пе-2 		-150
7216 FW-190A,D 	-150					
7217 МЕ-109Е 	-150
7218 МЕ-109G 	-150					
7219 Ю-88		-200
7220 Ю-188		-200					
7221 Хенкель-111	-200
7222 Спитфаер 	-150					
7223 Аэрокобра 	-150
7224 МиГ-9/15 	-150					
7225 Миг-17 		-150
7226 МиГ-21 		-150					
7227 МиГ-23		-165
7228 Миг-27		-165					
7229 МиГ-29		-165
7230 МиГ-31		-270					
7231 Су-7		-165
7232 Су-15		-165					
7233 Су-22		-165
7234 Су-25(39) 	-165					
7235 Су-27(30)	-180
7236 Су-24		-250					
7237 Су-34		-250
7238 Ф-16 		-150					
7239 Торнадо 	-150
7242 Двигатель М-11	-235				
7243 ЗиС-5В		-470
7244 Су-2			-165				
72/48 Фары посадочные	-305
72 навигационные огни	-235				
7201 Фары БТТ		-235
7202 Фары БТТ (48шт.) 	-305

*ЭЛЬФ колеса 1/48*

4801 И-16				-180			
4802 И-153				-180
4803 Аэрокобра			-180			
4804 Спитфайр			-180
4805 Ла-5/7				-180			
4806 МиГ-3				-180
4807 Як-7/9				-180			
4808 По-2				-180
4809 МиГ-21				-215			
4810 Ме 109Е(C,D) 			-250
4811 Me 109F-G2 (версия А) 	-250			
4813 Me 109G (версия А) 		-250
72/48 Фары посадочные		-305			
48 навигационные огни		-305

*ЭЛЬФ 1/35*

3501 Фары				-235			
3502 Фары 				-305
3503 Катафоты красные		-305			
3504 Катафоты оранжевые		-305
3505 Катафоты красные (20шт.) 	-305			
3506 Катафоты оранжевые (20 шт.) -305

*Prop&Jet 1/72*
72301    ФАБ-500 М62 (2 шт)    	-160 руб		
72303    Б-13Л (2 шт)       		-160 руб
72304    КАБ-500Л (1 шт)          	-160 руб		
72305    КАБ-500КР (1 шт)       	-160 руб
72307    Б-30О (2 шт)             	-160  руб		
72309    КМГ-У (2 шт)		-180 руб.
72311    ОДАБ-500 (2 шт)          	-160 руб		
72322   РБК-500 (2 шт)          	-120 руб
72326   УПАЗ (1 шт)              	-120 руб		
72329   Метель-А (1 шт)    		-90 руб
72330   Дельта (1 шт)             	-90 руб		
72331   СПС-141 Сирень (1 шт)     -90 руб
72332   БетАБ-500ШП (2 шт) 	-160 руб		
72333   ИАБ-500 (1 шт)		-180 руб.
72335   ЗАБ-100 (4 шт)                  	-120 руб		
72336   П-50 (4 шт)		-120 руб.
72339   Прожектор-1 (1 шт)           	-90 руб		
72323   ГУВ-2 (2 шт) 		- 160 руб
72343   Вьюга для МиГ-27 (1 шт) 	-90 руб		
72345   ПУ-28 (2 шт)		-80 руб.		
72801 Ав-2 винт для Ан-2 (1 шт)	-90 руб		
72701 Фонарь Mи-8/17 		-90
72707 Фонарь Миг-29 универсальный -60		
72802 Набор Миг-21ПФМ		-330 
72806 Носовой обтекатель Миг-29	 -90			
72807 Кресло КМ-1М (2 шт.)	-90
72808 Сопла Миг-25П "Кондор"	-140			
72814 Ниши шасси Миг-29 "ICM"	-240

*ЛИТЕРАТУРА* 

*DACO PUBLICATIONS (Бельгия)*
DCB002 Book "uncovering F/A-18 A/B/C/D" 		-1850
DCB003 Book "uncovering F-14A/B/D Tomcat"		-1850
DCB004 Book "uncovering USN F-4 Phantom" 		-1850
DCB021 Book "uncovering T-38 A/C Talon"		-1060
DCB022 Book "uncovering B-1B Lancer" 		-1060
DCB023 Book "uncovering B-52H Stratofortress" 	-1060
DCB051 Book TigerMeet "Eye on the Tigers" 		-1060

Bruce Robertson. Beaufort special (Ian Allan Ltd, 1976г., 80 стр.) 	-630

WWP M998 HMMWV in detail				-760
MILITARIA (ПОЛЬША)					
N 96 Royal navy			-300			
101 Grille				-380
56 Jagdpanzer 38(t)			-300

SQUADRON							
1196 F-16 in action			-330			
1159 He 112				-420
1080 B-24 in action			-330			
5009 F-16				-360		
1053 F-16 in action			-330			
4020 U.S. Destroyers part 2		-330
6050 F-102 in Europe			-360			
1046 Albatros fighters		-350
1020 A-6 Intruder			-490			
1205 P-40 Warhawk			-390
1070 F-8 Crusader in action		-385			
1060 A-1 Skyraider in action		-385
2019 Pz.Kpfw.38(t)			-380

ACE(ПОЛЬША)	“POD LUPA” N 7. MC.202	-270

CONCORD							
1019 US Air power at sea			-240
7507 BMP Infantry Combat Vehicles	            -580
7006 Panther				-580
7001 M4 Sherman at war. European theatre 1942-45		-580	
DELTA(ИТАЛИЯ)	 B-17 (56 стр.,фото цв.+ч/б,профили) 						-300
WAFFEN ARSENAL  76 He 219 										-510
WAFFEN ARSENAL SPECIAL 30 Pz.kpwf.V Panther							-550

OSPREY 
AIRCRAFT OF THE ACES			
Ju-87 over the Mediterranean	-480
The Panzer Divisions		-300
Allied fighter pilots of WW II		-100
AIRCRAFT PROFILE 221 Seafires	-140
SCHIFFER  
Ju 88 and its variants in WW II	-780
SALAMANDER BOOKS	F-86 Sabre (L.Peacock, 46 стр., фото, цветные профили)			-330
HISTOIRE&COLLECTION (ФРАНЦИЯ) F-14 Tomcat (фотоальбом, 64 стр.)			-280
QUEST FRANCE (165 х 230, 96 стр.)	P-51 								-280
QUEST FRANCE (ФРАНЦИЯ)  (165 х 230, 32 стр.)	
Ил-2 / Fouga Magister/ T 6 Texan/ French Spitfires / Fw 190 / F4UCorsair / Legion Condor / P 51 /
Avenger												-по 180 руб.
MACH 1 (ФРАНЦИЯ)  224 х 284, 48 стр.
F4U Corsair/ F6F Hellcat/ He 111 / Luftwaffe Nachtjagers) /Ju 88G Nachtjager / B 17 /
Bf 110G Nachtjager / Fw 190 / Ju 87 									-по 300
KOOKABURRA (АВСТРАЛИЯ)
P-38, Fw 190A, Fw 190D/Ta 152, Me 262 часть 1, 2 (по 24 стр.)						-по 280
АВИАКОЛЛЕКЦИЯ
1/2003 МиГ-19												-165
2/2003 B-25													-165
1/2004 Ту-22													-165
Ju 87														-165
Камуфляж и обозначение ВВС Великобритании 1939 – 1945						-165
Камуфляж и обозначение Люфтваффе 1939 – 1945							-165
Ил-28 часть 2													-190
MD.450 Ouragan												-235
B-29														-235
Fi-156														-235
PZL-37 Лось													-210
Ли-2														-190
БРОНЕКОЛЛЕКЦИЯ
Nо 3/2001 — «Средние и основные танки зарубежных стран  1945—2000				-140
№ 4/2001 — «Пехотный танк «Матильда» 								-140
№4/2003 — монография «ЛЕГКИЙ ТАНК «LT VZ.35»; 						-160
№6/2003  — монография «Мардер».									-235
№4/2005   М60												-190
№2/2007    Американские аллигаторы (LTV)								-210
№6/2007    БТР Вермахта											-230
1/2002  Советские супертанки 1939-1945									-140
2/2008  Лёгкий танк М-41											-235
МОРСКАЯ КОЛЛЕКЦИЯ
№ 9/2006 — «Авианосцы типа «Инвисибл»								-190
№4/2005   —  «Сторожевые корабли типа «Ураган»; 							-180
№5/2005   —  «Сторожевые корабли типа «Ураган» в бою 1941 — 1945» 				-180; 
№9/2005   —  «Легкие крейсера «Тенрю», «Тацута» и «Юбари»; 					-180
№12/2005 —  «Испанские эсминцы типа «Окендо»; 							-180
№7/2003 — «Тяжелый авианесущий крейсер «Киев». 							-160
№ 4/2001 — «Авианосец «Арк Ройял»;									-160
№ 3/2002 — «Броненосцы типа «Кинг Эдуард VII»;							-160
№ 8/2007 Jeanne d’Arc											-230
№ 9/2007 Подводные лодки типа К XIV серии								-230
№ 5/2007 Березина												-220
Специальные выпуски
Тральщики типа «Фугас». 											-270
БТВ	День «Д» -высадка в Нормандии часть 1,2							-по 260
БОРА-ПРЕСС
Bf 109E (16 стр., фото, чертежи 1/72, цветные профили)						-60
Bf 109G (16 стр., фото, чертежи 1/72, цветные профили)						-60
He 162A (16 стр., 19 фото, чертежи 1/72, цветные профили)						-60
Fw 190A (16 стр., фото, чертежи 1/72, цветные профили)						-60
Fokker Dr.I (16 стр., 20 фото, чертежи 1/72, цветные профили)						-60
Ju 87B/R (16 стр., фото, чертежи 1/72, цветные профили)						-70
P-51D/K (16 стр., фото, чертежи 1/72, цветные профили)						-60
Bf 109F часть 1(94 стр.,138  фотографий, 10  цветных фото,42 цветных  профиля)			-190
Bf 109F часть 2(104 стр.,158  фотографий, 44  цветных фото,42 цветных  профиля)			-200
МиГ-3 (122 стр., 129 ч/б и 3 цв. фотографии, 167 цв. и 28 ч/белых детальных 
фотографий конструкции, 50 профилей)									-280
Ми-26 (120 стр., 4 ч/б и 130 цв. фотографий, 138 цв. и 119 ч/белых детальных 
фотографий конструкции)											-380
Основной боевой танк «Леклерк» (84 стр., 81 цв. фотография, 217 цветных детальных 
фотографий конструкции)											-380

ПОЛИГОН
МФИ/С-37													-360
Новое поколение «двадцать седьмых» или семейство «тридцатых»					-360
Подводные лодки ВМФ СССР в Великой Отечественной войне 1941-1945 г.г. Часть 1. 
Краснознаменный Балтийский флот. Морозов М.Э.							-270
Подводные лодки ВМФ СССР в Великой Отечественной войне 1941-1945 г.г. Часть 2. 
Черноморский флот. Морозов М.Э.									-210
АВИКО-ПРЕСС
Иллюстрированная энциклопедия самолётов ТАНТК Бериева 1932-45 (278 стр., чертежи)		-1000
Ан-2. Полвека в небе (АВИКО-ПРЕСС, 1999, 160 стр.)							-300
Иллюстрированная энциклопедия самолётов В.М. Мясищева. Том 2.(248 стр., чертежи)		-1000

АВИАРЕТРО
"Аэрокобры над Кубанью" (P-39K, L и M)								- 340
"Аэрокобры вступают в бой" (Белл P-400, P-39D-1 и P-39D-2) 					-130
Як-28ПП  													-240
А.В.Станков "Поршневые истребители Як в полках ВВС						-500
МАЙОР
Самолет Ан-12, 88 стр.      											-270
Самолет-амфибия Бе-12, 64 стр.										-220
«Мясищев 3М, М-4» («Майор», Киев) 52 стр.								-240
С.Мороз,С.Попсуевич. «Управляемые ракеты дальней и морской авиации
СССР» («Майор», Киев) 92 стр.										-240
Ил-38														-380

С. Исаев Страницы истории 32-го Гв.ИАП 1941-67 (220 стр.)						-650
С. Исаев Страницы истории 32-го Гв.ИАП 1968-89 (220 стр.)						-780
А.Павлов, С. Войлоков. Истребитель МиГ-29 (9-12) в строевых частях				-2300
ВВС Красной Армии в Зимней войне 1939-1940 (спецвыпуск «История Авиации»)			-300
Крылатая легенда. Самолёты Ан-2 и Ан-3 (Киев, 2007 г., 200 стр.)					-600
 «Бостоны» в Советском Союзе (Военная летопись, «Авиационный музей» №1)			-340
Трофеи воздушных битв 1941-1945 гг. («Фронтовая иллюстрация» 6/2001)				-400

БОЕВЫЕ МАШИНЫ УРАЛВАГОНЗАВОДА
Танки 1960-х													-1200
Т-54/Т-55													-1200

ТЕХНИКА – МОЛОДЕЖИ
Д.Хазанов.	Немецкие асы на восточном фронте. Июнь 1941 – июнь 1943 (126 стр.)		-320
Минометы и реактивная артиллерия. 100 лет истории (96 стр.)					-180
Бесхвостки над морем											-140
Танковый меч СССР 1945 – 1991										-200
Железный кулак РККА 1932-1941										-380
Глубоководные аппараты											-170
Авиация гражданской войны										-380
НЕВСКИЙ БАСТИОН
Отечественные подводные лодки до 1917 года								-105	
АВИАЦИЯ И КОСМОНАВТИКА  	

ДБ-3/ИЛ-4 (спецвыпуск 5-6/2005)				-240

ТБ-3 (спецвыпуск )						-240
Дальняя авиация России (спецвыпуск )			-240
Пе-2 (спецвыпуск )						-280
ЦЕНТР АВИАЦИИ И КОСМОНАВТИКИ
ОКБ Н.И.Камова (376 стр.), том 1										-1500
И. Беретдинов. Штурмовик Су-25 (380 стр.)								-1400
А. Фомин. Су-27 – история истребителя (454 стр.)							-1500
ТЕХНИКА И ВООРУЖЕНИЕ		
Современная колесная БТТ (спецвыпуск )		-140
ЭКСПРИНТ
АРМАДА ВЕРТИКАЛЬ 4 Артиллерийское вооружение советских танков 1940-1945		-220
АРМАДА ВЕРТИКАЛЬ 5 Камуфляж танков Красной Армии 1930-1945				-330
АРМАДА ВЕРТИКАЛЬ 6 Камуфляж германской техники 1941-1945					-330
АРМАДА ВЕРТИКАЛЬ 7 Советские средние танки 1924-1941					-280
АРМАДА 1 Первые советские танки									-280
АРМАДА 3 StuG III												-240
АРМАДА 6 Танки ИС											-200
АРМАДА 7 Вездеходы РККА										-280
АРМАДА 8 Илья Муромец											-280
АРМАДА 9 БТ-2												-200
АРМАДА 10 МиГ-15											-360
АРМАДА 14 Танки гражданской войны									-280
АРМАДА 15 БТ-5												-200
АРМАДА 16 Ту-22												-240
АРМАДА 17 БТ-7												-200
АРМАДА 19 Торпедные катера серии Г-5								-300
АРМАДА 20	Т-26 часть 1											-200
АРМАДА 21 Су-17												-300
АРМАДА 22 Р-5 и Р-Z											-240
ТАНКОВЫЕ СРАЖЕНИЯ. Железный кулак РККА 1932 – 1941					-260
ТАНКОВЫЕ СРАЖЕНИЯ. Курская дуга.								-500
ТАНКОВЫЕ СРАЖЕНИЯ. Танки Ленд-Лиза 1941 – 1945						-500
Отечественные бронированные машины 1905-1941. Том 1.						-1100
Отечественные бронированные машины 1941-1945. Том 2.						-1100
ФРОНТОВАЯ ИЛЛЮСТРАЦИЯ
1/2000 Трофеи в Красной Армии										-500
2/2000 Оборона Кавказа июль-декабрь 1942 года							-500
4/2000 Многобашенные танки РККА Т-28, Т-29								-500
6/2000 Бои за Харьков в мае 1942 года									-500
1/2005 Штурм Кенигсберга (январь-апрель 1945 года)							-500
2/2005 3 гвардейская танковая армия в боях за Берлин							-380
5/2006 Легкий танк Т-70  											-500
1/2002 Битва за Москву											-450
2/2002 Бои у реки Халхин-Гол										-450
2/2001 Танковые соединения вермахта в 1945 году (ЧАСТЬ 2)						-500
5/2001 История танка КВ (ЧАСТЬ 1)									-450
3/2002 История танка КВ (ЧАСТЬ 2)									-450
4/2002 Самоходная артиллерия Красной Армии 1941-1945						-450
5/2002 1941: бои в Прибалтике										-450
6/2002 Бои в излучине Дона 28 июня-23 июля 1942 г.							-500
4/2001 Прелюдия к «Барбароссе»										-380
2/2003 1941 год: бои в Белоруссии										-500
3/2003 Танки-амфибии Т-37, Т-38, Т-40									-500
4/2004 1941: бои на Украине										-500
«Пантеры» на Курской дуге (Серия "Танки в бою")							-500
Фердинанд и Элефант (Серия "Танки в деталях")							-500
«Тигр» крупным планом (Серия "Танки в деталях")							-500
Штурмтигр (Серия "Танки в деталях")									-330
Первые Тигры. М.Коломиец										-330
N 5 – 2000 Многобашенные танки РККА Т-35, СМК, Т-100. Коломиец М.В.				-420
N 3 – 2001 Танки в Зимней войне. Коломиец М.В.							-420
N 4 – 2001 Прелюдия к «Барбароссе»									-420
N 6 – 2001 Трофеи воздушных битв 1941-1945 гг.							-420
N 6 – 2005 «Тигры» на Восточном фронте								-420
N 6 – 2004 Битва за Харьков (февраль-март 1943 года)							-420
N 2 – 2007 Легкие бронеавтомобили Красной Армии довоенной постройки				-420
N 6 – 2007 Харьковские "восьмидесятки". В. Березкин							-420
N 8 – 2007 Бронепоезда Красной Армии в Великой Отечественной войне. Часть 2			-450
Полигон 1/2002												-170
Полигон 1/2001												-170
Полигон 2/2001												-170
Полигон 3/2001												-170
Полигон 4/2001												-170
Вермахт: специальная зимняя униформа 1942-1945 гг.							-330
Морская серия №1. Зеехунд. Часть 1. В. Щербаков							-330
Авиаархив №1. Истребитель-разведчик Як-27Р. "Стелсы" 1930-ых					-330

ВОЕННАЯ ЛЕТОПИСЬ 
Бронеавтомобиль «Панар» 178										-330
Танкетка Т-27												-290
Самоходное орудие СУ-76 («Бронетанковый музей № 8)						-420
Танк – истребитель Pz.IV/70(V) («Бронетанковый музей № 2)						-420
1941 Тактика танковой войны («Бронетанковый музей № 1)						-420
Танк Т-34-85. Ранние версии завода 112, 80 стр.								-380
Агония Рейха (операции в Германии и Чехословакии)							-420
Воронежско-Харьковская операция 13 января-3 марта 1943 (Серия «Армии мира» № 8)		-420
У ворот Берлина. (Элитные силы рейха. Серия «Армии мира» № 5)					-420
Оборона Прибалтики 1941 (Серия «Армии мира» № 1)							-450
Штурм Будапешта (Серия «Армии мира» № 3)								-420
Вяземско-Брянская операция 30 сентября – 30 октября 1941 (Серия «Армии мира» № 4)		-450
У ворот Берлина. (Элитные силы рейха. Серия «Армии мира» № 5)					-420
У ворот Берлина. (Элитные силы рейха. Серия «Армии мира» № 6)					-380
Легкий танк Т-50  («Бронетанковый музей»  № 11)							-380
1/2004 Операция ЦИТАДЕЛЬ										-420
2/2004 Блокада Ленинграда (Контрнаступление под Тихвином) 					-380
1/2005 Освобождение Киева										-380
1/2002 Борьба за Крым											-480
2/2002 На флангах Сталинграда										-480
3/2002 На флангах Сталинграда										-480
Легкий танк «Ха-Го» (серия «Бронетанковый музей», выпуск 5)					-360
4/2002 Ленинградская оборонительная операция							-450
5/2002 Ленинградская оборонительная операция часть 2						-450
1/2003 Катастрофа Западного фронта									-480
2/2003 Трагедия под Уманью										-480
3/2003 Противостояние. Смоленское сражение.								-480
4/2003 Окружение Юго-Западного фронта								-480
5/2003 В борьбе за перелом. Смоленское сражение часть 2						-480
6/2003 Катастрофа под Киевом										-420
7/2003 Освобождение Австрии										-380
2/2006 Освобождение Белоруссии										-360
1/2001 Оборона Сталинграда 										-450              
2/2001 Бои в районе реки Халхин-Гол									-420
5/2005 Штурм Карельского вала										-380
2/2005 Освобождение Крыма										-380
6/2005 На земле Югославии										-380

БТВ № 2 (камуфляж танков РККА)									-380
"Бостоны" в Советском Союзе, 72стр. + 4 цв								-340
Журнал БТВ вып. 2, 80 стр.											-330
Операция «Осенний Туман». Сражение в Арденнах, 64 стр.						-260
День «Д». Высадка в Нормандии, Часть 1, 64 стр.							-260
День «Д». Высадка в Нормандии, Часть 2, 64 стр.							-260
3/2004 Прорыв «Голубой Линии», 72 стр. + 4 цв.							-360
Штурм Будапешта, 64 стр. + 8цв.										-360
Впереди Германия!												-360
Южное направление, 80 стр. + 4 цв.									-360
Разгром под Черкассами, 68 стр. + 8 цв.									-360
1/2006 Битва за Ростов, 68 стр. + 4 цв.									-360
Танки Т-30, Т-40, Т-40С 72 стр.										-380
Тягач Т-20 Комсомолец и САУ на его базе								-400
Трагедия Бреста												-380
В горах Кавказа, 140 стр., цветная										-450
Тяжелый танк ИС-3												-450
САУ Су-122													-340
САУ Су-85													-340
Битва за Балканы												-340
Сражение за Тулу												-340
Операция "Искра"												-340
Танки Т-34 в боях под Москвой										-340
Парады стали и моторов (Серия Танковые сражения)							-280
Танковый меч СССР (Серия Танковые сражения)							-200
Российская полевая артиллерия 1382-1917 гг.								-650
3/2008  В осаде. Блокадный Ленинград.									-340
4/2008 Операция Кольцо. Победа под Сталинградом.							-340

ТОРНАДО
ВОЙНА НА МОРЕ 19 Боевые корабли древнего Китая							-260
ВОЙНА НА МОРЕ 20 Боевые корабли Японии и Кореи						-260
Против Финляндии. Советская морская авиация на Балтике в войне 1939 - 1940 г.г. 
Тиркельтауб С.В. / СПб - 68 с.										-140
ИСТ – ФЛОТ 
Крейсер Алжир 1930-42											-300
А. А. Михайлов Лёгкие крейсера Японии (1917-1945) 							-240
В. Б. Мужеников Линейные крейсера Англии, часть III 						-240
П. В. Лихачёв Эскадренные миноносцы типа Новик в ВМФ СССР					-270
Самолет и подводная лодка										-220
Легкие крейсера Италии 1932-45										-270
крейсера Италии 1940-43											-70
Легкие крейсера «Нюрнберг»										-300
Линкоры США часть 2											-250
Пистолет у виска империализма (пр. 1234)								-570
Д.В.Курочкин "Рождение палубной авиации"								-130
С.И.Титушкин "Английские подводные лодки типа U, V"						-140
"Линейные корабли Британского флота типа «Orion»"							-120
Журнал "Подводный флот" № 6. Амирханов Л.И. / СПб - 80 с.					-90
"Альбатрос" дозорный в море. История кораблей проекта 1124. Костриченко В.В.,Москва - 166 с. -410
Боевые корабли мира на рубеже ХХ-ХХI в.в. Часть 3. Фрегаты. Апальков Ю.В. / СПб - 376 с.	-360
Борьба с минной опасностью на море в войнах начала ХХ века. Йолтуховский В.М. / СПб - 184 с.-150
Линейный крейсер "Invincible". Серия "Мидель-шпангоут". Грибовский В.Ю. / СПб		-270
"Китобой" на страже чести Андреевского флага. Боголюбов Н.А. / СПб - 64 с.			-90
Балканская война 1912-1913 годов на море. Богданов М.А. / СПб - 48 с.				-70
Операции флота против берега на Черном море в 1914-1917 годах. Новиков Н.В. / СПб - 212 с.	-90
Флот в румынской кампании 1916-1917 годов. Колов Д.Ю. / СПб - 128 с.				-90
Черноморский флот перед Крымской войной 1853-1856 годов. Геополитика и стратегия. Гребенщикова Г.А. / СПб - 80 с.													-80
С.Сулига. Линкоры Нью-Мексико										-180
С.Сулига.Германские лёгкие крейсера 2 МВ								-180
Подводный флот №6											-90
"Невки" (эскадренные миноносцы типа "Буйный" и его модификации). Афонин Н.Н.
Броненосные крейсера Германии. Часть 1. Пахомов Н.А.
Корабли ВМФ СССР. Ударные корабли. Малые ракетные корабли и катера.
Том 2. Часть 2. Апальков Ю.В.
Корабли ВМФ СССР. Том 4. Десантные и минно-тральные корабли.
Апальков Ю.В.
Крейсера типа "Мацусима". Белов А.А.
Легкие крейсера Италии 1930-1974 г.г. Часть 2. Крейсера типов
"Раймондо Монтекукколи", "Эугенио ди Савойя" и "Джузеппе Гарибальди".
Трубицын С.Б.
Легкие крейсера типа "Нюрнберг" (1928-1945 г.г.). Трубицын С.Б.
Легкие крейсера Японии (1917-1945)
Летающая лодка Дорнье "Валь". Котельников В.Р. 1
Летающая лодка Консолидейтед "Каталина". Котельников В.Р.
Линейные корабли типа "Орион". 1909 - 1930 г. г.. Козлов Б.В.
Линейные корабли типа "Советский Союз". Васильев А.М.
Линейный корабль "Император Павел I" (1906-1925)
Линкоры Британской империи. Том 1. Пар, парус и броня. Паркс О.
Линкоры Британской империи. Том 2. Время проб и ошибок. Паркс О.
Линкоры Британской империи. Том 3. Тараны и орудия-монстры. Паркс О.
Линкоры Британской империи. Том 4. Его величество стандарт. Паркс О.
Линкоры Британской империи. Том 5. На рубеже столетий. Паркс О.
Линкоры Британской империи. Том 6. Огневая мощь и скорость. Паркс О.
Линкоры Британской империи. Том 7. Эпоха дредноутов. Паркс О.
Первый в мире ракетный крейсер "Грозный". Васильев В.М.
Советские миноносцы. Часть 1. Платонов А.В.
Советские миноносцы. Часть 2. Платонов А.В.
Эскадренные броненосцы "Гангут" и "Наварин". Богданов М. А.
Эскадренные миноносцы типа "Навигатори". Трубицын С.Б.
Эсминец "Новик". Серия "Мидель-шпангоут". Усов В.Ю.
Японские эскадренные миноносцы типа "Фубуки". Олюнин Л.А.
Прорыв барьера у архипелага Бисмарка. Морисон С.Э.
С английским флотом в Первую мировую войну. Шульц Г.К.
"Мирус". История одной батареи. Колин Партридж
Полевая артиллерия русской армии в Русско-японской войне. Фесенко Ю.Н.
АТФ
Гибель «Новороссийска»											-60
"Флетчер" - 50 лет в строю											-140
Американские ПЛ												-140
Очерки военно-морской истории №3									-100
С.Бережной. Отечественные ПЛ ч.2 (I-IX-бис серии)							-140
Винтокрылы 2МВ												-100
Истребитель-бомбардировщик Jaguar									-100

SCHIFFER PUBLISHING
Admiral Graf Spee, 48 стр.											-390
Tirpitz, 48 стр.												-390
Scharnhorst, 48 стр.												-390
Gneisenau, 48	стр.												-390
R. Jaskson. The Bismark, 96 стр.										-480
WARSHIP’S DATA 4. USS Intrepid, 54 стр. 								-360


ЖУРНАЛЫ   
ЛЮБЫЕ ЖУРНАЛЫ  РОССИЯ/СНГ
Авиация: 2,3,4,5,6,11,12   											-по 170
АВИАЦИЯ И ВРЕМЯ 
3,4,5,6/1997													-по 180
1,2,3,4/1998													-по 180
3/1999														- 210
4/1999														-180
6/1999														-210
1,3,4,5/2000													-по 180
1,3,4,6/2001													-по 180
2/2002														-180
3,4,5,6/2002													-по 180
1/2003														-200
3,4,5,6/2003													-по 180
1,4,6/2004													-по 180
1/2004														-200
2,3/2004													-по 180
1,2/2005													-по 180
4,5,6/2005													-по 160
1,2,3,4,5,6/2006												-по 160
1,2,3,4,5,6/2007												-по 160
1,2,3,4,5,6/2008												-по 160
1,2/2009													-по 160
3/2009														-по 170
МИР АВИАЦИИ
1,2/2007													-по 210
1, 2/2006													-по 210
2,3/2003													-по 210
1/2002														-210
3/2001														-210
1,2/2001													-по 210
1,2/2000													-по 210
3,4/1999													-210
2/1998														-210
1,2/1997													-по 210
1,2/1996													-по 210
АВИАПАРК
3, 4/2008													-по 160
1,2/2009													-по 170
М-ХОББИ
1,3,4,5														-по200
3/2000, 2,4,5,6/2002												-по 280
1,2,3,4,5,6/2003												-по 280
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10/2004											-по 280
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10/2005											-по 280
1,2,3,4,5,6,8,9,10/2006											-по 280
1,2,3,4,5,6,7/2007												-по 280

ИСТОРИЯ АВИАЦИИ
Всякие разные :)											-по 160
23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30										-по 160
G4M Бетти (спецвыпуск)										-330
 «ВЗЛЕТ» (Современная авиация) №3,4,5,6,8-9,10,11, 12/2005,1-2,3,4,5,6, 7-08,9,10,11,12/2006,
1-2,3,4,5,6,7,8-9,10,11,12/2007									-по 100
1-2,3,4,5,6,9,10,11,12/2008										-по 100
7-8/2008												- 130
1-2/2009												-140
3/2009													- 130
АЭРОКОСМИЧЕСКИЙ ВЕСТНИК(Украина) 4/2005					-130
"ИСТОРИЯ КОРАБЛЯ" № 2/2004, 1, 2,4,5/2005, 1/2006					-по 240
АВИАЦИЯ И КОСМОНАВТИКА
1-12/2008												-по 130
1-12/2007												-по 120
1-12/2006												-по 115
7,10,11,12/2005											-по 100
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9/2006											-по 110
9/2005 Авиационные крылатые ракеты								-110
8,11/2004												-по 95
2,3,7/2003												-по 95
ТЕХНИКА И ВООРУЖЕНИЕ
1-12/2008												-по 130
1-12/2007												-по 130
1-12/2006												-по 120
8/2001 Морские вертолеты										-90
10,12/2005												-по 95
5,10/2004												-по 95
1,2,8/2000												-по 85
ФЛОТОМАСТЕР
1/2005													-130
АВИАМАСТЕР
2,3,4-5/1997												- по 190
4/1998													- 220
3,4,5,6/1999												- по 180
1,2,3,5,6/2000												- по 180
2,3,5,6/2001												- по 170
1,2,3,5,6,7,8/2002											- по 170
1,2,3,4,6,7,8/2003											- по 170
1,3,4,5,8/2004												-по 170
3,5/2005												-по 180
ТАЙФУН
11/2000												-130
1,2,3,4,5,7,8,9/2001											-по 130
ТАНКОМАСТЕР
1/1996, 1/1997											- по 120
2,3,4/1997												- по 180
1/1998													-170
2,3,4,5,6/1999												- по 180
1,2,4,5,6/2000												- по 170
4/2001													- 160
1,2,3,5,6/2001												- по 180
1/2002													- 160
2,3,4,5,6/2002												- по 170
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8/2003											- по 180
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8/2004											-по 170
1,2,3,4,5,6,8/2005											-по 180
1,2,6/2006												- по 180
3-4,7-8/2006												-по 260
1,2/2007												- по 170
ПОЛИГОН
1,2,3,4/2001, 1/2002											-по 170
СТАРЫЙ ЦЕЙХГАУЗ
25, 26, 27												-по 280
28													-320	
СТЕНДМАСТЕР
18,19													-по 100
20													-120
24,25,26,27												-по 140		
22-23(сдвоенный)											-190			
28, 29													-по 160
30													-180
31													-240
32													-300
АВИО
№3, 4													-по 130
САМОЛЁТЫ МИРА 3/1996									-80
ВЕСТНИК АиК 1/2000, 2/2001									-по 150
АВИАПАНОРАМА 3-4, 7-8/2000									-по 120
ВЕРТОЛЁТ
2,4/1999, 1,2,3,4/2000										-по 140
1,2,3,4/2001												-по 160
1,2,3,4/2002, 1,2,3,4/2003										-по 200
1,2,3,4/2004, 1,2,3,4/2005										-по 245
КРЫЛЬЯ РОДИНЫ
3/1996													-100
12/2004, 2/2005											-по 120
1/2005													-130
3-4/2005												-140
НОВЫЙ СОЛДАТ
НС-201 Британские гвардейские гренадёры							-250
НС-43 Норманнские замки: Британские острова							-160
НС-46 Норманнские каменные замки 950-1204							-160
НС-48 Японские воины монахи									-160
НС-59 Конница Каролингов 768-987 гг.								-160
НС-65 Асигару – пехота самураев	1467-1649							-160
НС-77	Военная одежда Рима 200-400 гг.								-210
НС-78	Военная одежда Рима 400-600 гг.								-210
НС-91	Пуатье 1356											-210
НС-97 Норманнские рыцари 950-1204								-160
НС-106 Римская союзная конница									-210
НС-148 Воинское искусство викингов								-230

Zlinek (Ми-2, Bf 109G-10)										-120
Zlinek (Москито, Су-9, Р-63)									-120
Air International 3/2001										-150
Aeroplane 12, 101(Германия)									-по 90			
Aviation News vol.24 N 10										-120
Top Gun (Франция) 6-7/1995									-180
9/2002													- 210		
Aviation Design(Франция,СОВРЕМЕННАЯ авиация)№18,21					-по 210
Aviation Design(Франция) 3/1991(70 стр.,современная авиация)				-90		
Avions  (Франция), журнал
-№9, 11,25, 26, 28, 30, 35, 88, 89, 113, 114, 116						-по 280
135, 136, 137, 138, 139, 141, 142, 143, 144, 145, 147, 148, 149, 150, 151, 152, 153	-по 320
154, 155, 156, 157, 159, 160, 161									-по 320

-№ 49(4/1997) T-6 Texan в Парагвае 1943-97,истребители Э.Дэвуатина(ч.2),Letov S-16,Arado-65,F.Fulmar,Spad type A,Hawk-75 в Аргентине									-200
-№ 43 (10/1996) Авиац.Италии WWII,Avia B-534,Do-28D,Potez 541/543,He-111H  в Испании,Caproni Ca.73/74,Nomonhan 1939										-200
-№ 61 Curtiss-Wright 19R,H.-J. Marseille,Болховитинов”C”,Gladiato  r  в боях,самолеты S.E.	-200
-№ 62(5/1998) CGIII/4,E.-W.Reinert, Gladiator  в боях,T-6 Texan,Dewoitine D.1C1		-200
-№ 68 Авиац.Франции 1940, Gladiator  в Финляндии,Bf-109 в Болгарии,Moreau 10,Siemens-Schuckert D.I,Hans Turner,FBA-17											-200	
№ 145 (5-6/2005) Short Sunderland,Авиация Франции 39-45,Potez 39,Г.Геринг,Японская морская авиация 2мв,
Аrado-196												-250
Storia and Battaglie 9/2004 (Италия)								-180	
Flieger Revue 2/1996, 11/1998 (Германия,авиация)						-по 120
Air Forces Monthly 10,11/1996(Англия, современная авиация,64стр.)				-по150	 
Le Fana de l’Aviation  8/1995, 9/2004								- по 210
Marines #33 (Франция, флот)									-180
Marines #68 (Франция, флот)									-210
WINGS 10,12/1971, 2,12/1972, 6/1973, 6/1975, 8,11,12/1977, 8,4,12/1978, 12/1979, 2,6,8/1980, 
2,6/1983, 4,8/1984, 6/1985, 4,10/1986, 4/1987, 1,2,10/1988, 2/1992, 10/1995			-по 130
Wings   2000/08 v30n4  										-210
AIR POWER 5/1975, 3/19809, 3/1987								-по 130
Fly Past 72, 95											-по 140
Lotnitctwo 1/2004											-120
American Aviation Historical Society осень 1982							-140
Marines #68 (Франция, флот)
AIR MAGAZINE (Франция, авиация) №4,5,6,11,16,17,18					-по 315
				ЖУРНАЛЫ МОДЕЛЬНЫЕ ЗАМОРСКИЕ
Fine Scale Modeller(USA)	9/2004									-180
Fine Scale Modeller(USA)	12/2007, 2/2008							-по 210
Scale Modeller(USA)	summer 1975, yearbook 1978, 4/1979, 5/1987				-по 130		
Kit Flugzeug  2/2002,  2,3/2004, 1/2005(Германия, авиация)					-по 280
Kit Modell Auto und Sammler journal 5, 6/2004	(Германия, автомобили)			-по 200
KOKU-FAN (Япония) 12/1986, 12/1990 (по 160 стр.)						-по 360
REPLIC (Франция) 5, 12,36,87,92, 105, 155,165, 177, 186, 193,187				-по 280
REPLIC (Франция) 55,106,134									-по 280
Scale Aviation Modeller International 11,12/2007, 1,2,3,4,5/2008					-по 320
Scale Aircraft Modelling 11/1992, 10/1997, 7/1997							-по 180
Scale Aircraft Modelling 2000/01 Aircraft in Detail: F-15 Eagles over the Gulf			-280
Scale Aircraft Modelling 2000/08 Aircraft in Detail: B-32 Dominator				-280	
Jet&Prop 1/2000, 4/2000										-по 210
Flugzeug 12/1987-1/1988										-120
Steel Master 46											-315
Armour Modelling vol.23 n 10 (Япония, БТТ)							-400
Armour Modelling Extra n 4 (Япония, БТТ)							-400
Scale Aircraft Modelling        1988/03 Aircraft in Detail: B-66 destroyer				-210

Scale Aviation Modeller International 								-по 320:

mag     Scale Aviation Modeller 1997/07 Aircraft in Detail: Grumman F7 Tigercat + Jet Provost, Phantom
mag     Scale Aviation Modeller 1997/09 Aircraft in Detail: Bristol Beaufighter + Messerschmitt Bf.109 E
mag     Scale Aviation Modeller 1997/10 Aircraft in Detail: Morane Saulnier MS.406 + Bristol Beaufighter
mag     Scale Aviation Modeller 1998/10 Aircraft in Detail: Douglas A-1H Skyraider + Republic F-84G Thunderjet 
mag     Scale Aviation Modeller 1999/11 Aircraft in Detail: Fairey Swordfish
mag     Scale Aviation Modeller 2000/04 Aircraft in Detail: Gloster Meteor + Mitsubishi A5M Claude, Hansa Brandenburg
Scale Aviation Modeller 2000/06 Aircraft in Detail: Bristol Blenheim + Hawker Hurricane, Breguet Bre.14
mag     Scale Aviation Modeller 2000/10 Aircraft in Detail: F-100      
mag     Scale Aviation Modeller 2001/02 Aircraft in Detail: FIAT G.50 Freccia + Bell P-4000 Airacobra, Roland C.11     
mag     Scale Aviation Modeller 2001/09 Aircraft in Detail: N.A. F/P-51 Mustang in Korean War + A-4 Skyhawk Argentina   
mag     Scale Aviation Modeller 2004/07 Aircraft in Detail:    
mag     Scale Aviation Modeller 2004/10 Aircraft in Detail:    
mag     Scale Aviation Modeller 2004/11 Aircraft in Detail:    
mag     Scale Aviation Modeller 2006/09 Aircraft in Detail:    
mag     Scale Aviation Modeller 2006/11 Aircraft in Detail:    
mag     Scale Aviation Modeller 2007/02 Aircraft in Detail:     
mag     Scale Aviation Modeller 2007/03 Aircraft in Detail:     
mag     Scale Aviation Modeller 2007/05 Aircraft in Detail:    
mag     Scale Aviation Modeller 2007/09 Aircraft in Detail:
Scale Aviation Modeller 2007/12 Aircraft in Detail: Henschel Hs.123    
mag     Scale Aviation Modeller 2008/03 Aircraft in Detail:   

Military in scale July 2000											-180
KIT Militar 1/2006 (Германия, БТТ).  Спецвыпуск по Тигру.						-280
KIT Militar 2/2007 (Германия, БТТ)									-280

----------


## Сухарь

если тема еще в силе, то STREAM 1/72 Su-24M новый или старый? Судя по цене там не всё родное? Какая комплектация?

----------


## Евгений Бобков

> если тема еще в силе, то STREAM 1/72 Su-24M новый или старый? Судя по цене там не всё родное? Какая комплектация?


STREAM 1/72 Su-24M новый  там  всё родное

----------


## sieggertz

Хотел бы купить:
1. Italeri 125 Do-217N-1
2. Hasegawa 02605 Mirage F-1C
3. Hasegawa 00624 F-15A/C Israel

----------


## Евгений Бобков

1. Italeri 125 Do-217N-1
2. Hasegawa 02605 Mirage F-1C
3. Hasegawa 00624 F-15A/C Israel

- пишите на мыло ben73@inbox.ru

----------


## Станислав

Если ещё актуально, то куплю колёса 1/72 "Экипаж" на 
1. Ту 22 (первый)
2. Ан-12
3. Ан 24/26

----------


## Mazuta

9088 Ту-22М2 -1500 - хотелось бы уточнить, что за модель конкретнее.

----------


## Евгений Бобков

Сорри за долгое молчание, были тех.проблемы, долго не мог войти на форум.
9088 Ту-22М2 -это была модель ESCI, но уже не осталось.

----------


## Евгений Бобков

существенно обновил список

----------


## Евгений Бобков

проданное удалил, новое добавил

----------


## ikn

Здравствуйте Евгений!
Сколько будет стоить пересылка 1364 CT-141 Tutor -390 почтой до Омска
Писать лучше  на ikn52@mail.ru

Константин.

----------


## AkseL

здравствуйте евгений! хочу преобрести у вас  v-22 osprey от italeri в масштабе 1\72.конкретно написал вам на имейл...ответьте пожалуйста..заранее спасибо.

----------


## Евгений Бобков

отписал на мейл

----------


## Евгений Бобков

добавил ряд раритетов

----------


## Евгений Бобков

Лёгкое летнее обновление

----------


## Евгений Бобков

немного новой хасегавы и фуджими.

----------


## Евгений Бобков

новая, улучшенная, более мощная ХАСЕГАВА, ФУДЖИМИ и прочая ФАЙН МОЛДС.

----------


## Евгений Бобков

обновил матчасть

----------


## Иван Кудишин

Добрый день!
Интересуют следующие позиции:

ARII 1/72
Beechcraft Bonanza -580
Cessna 172 Skyhawk -580

HELLER 1/72
80351 Mirage IV -780

Итого: 1940 р.

----------


## Евгений Бобков

Обновил список.

----------


## Fagot67

Здравствуйте. Интересует:
A-MODEL 1/72
7244 Yak-28PM		-500
VES 1/72
Huges OH-6A	-200
Возможно приобрести?

----------

